# 25 hp muffler on GT5000



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am not familiar with this muffler. The muffler lays in the frame in front of the engine, but I can move the muffler up and down on the 2 pipes that run into it from the engine. I do not like the sound, sounds like a leaking muffler. Is there a better muffler for this application?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is it a Kohler, or Briggs? Can you get a model#?


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

that is a great idea. kind and model }) Kohler, CV730s, and tractor is 917-276240


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Are the bolts tight that hold the muffler bracket in position?

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1509200?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=917276240


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess I am not sure about the bolts, didn't know there were bolts, will have to investigate, thx.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep they hold the heat shield, and muffler in place they go down into the front of the frame.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

thx, will check it out,


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Most briggs motors are like that - twins and OHV motors - pipes have flanges that bolt to the head , muffler usually has a bracket that bolts somewhere else to the head to support it.

The muffler hangs partially above and below the frame, exits either to the front of side.


----------

